# Introduction



## Solitary (Dec 30, 2019)

I am new here.. My name Chelsea... I actually came across this forum . I had no intention of signing up .. but so far.. I have really enjoyed this forum. I hope to learn more from people s stories and try to help


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM!


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, Chelsea!

Hope that your stay here will be as beneficial as it is long! You are now among friends!*


----------

